#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  How do I fix a blue screen death on my hard drive?

## Dhanush

I have tried very hard to fix this blue screen death problem in my computer. But I couldn't fix it. Can someone give me a suggestion to fix this problem?

bbbbbbbbbbbbb.PNG

----------


## Kyle Arnold

Search for error codes on google and there you'll find all the information you need, there are many ways to repair this.

----------

